# Bathroom Hamper



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Has anyone done a modification on the hamper hole. I was thinking that is alot of wasted space. How about changing the hindges from bottom to side, to allow larger door opening for storage? I need someone to help, I have only duct tape and glue. But I did make the support for under the silde out bed. YEA me.







action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There are some who have moved the hinges to the side so the door opens normally.

It takes a forstner bit to make the hinge fit "into" the door. I plan on doing the same, and then using the TV stand/closet for a full size hamper.

Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree. It's one of the very few things I don't like. Run a search or check the Gallery. I know someone has posted that mod! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

easy mod to do did it on our first TT
but haven't gotten around to do it on the 26
We don't use that for a hamper anymore
We use a collaspable one and store it out in the add a room

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes there are picture in the gallery in the mods section. I'm going to change ours on the 26 but not for a hamper, we use a free standing 2 bag hamper in one of the front cabinets in our 26rs. The bags remove and have draw strings for easy removal.

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

we usually use a large net bag and keep it in the shower.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

7heaven said:


> we usually use a large net bag and keep it in the shower.
> [snapback]85521[/snapback]​


That's what we do.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Forget about using that "hamper" for anything clothes related.

Get a yourself a normal freestanding hamper and just sit it in the shower.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I got rid of the bag and put a chain on the door. I use it for clothes on a weekend trip - just toss them in on the floor - and use it for storage of paper goods, toilet chemicals and such on longer trips.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I converted the door hinges

I did a 2 step process. I convert the tip out drawer in the kitchen to a pull out. I also converted the bathroom door from a tip out to a swing. Very easy mod.

1 - Remove hinges
2 - Flip door 180 degrees and drill holes (you will need a special bit - any hardware store will have these drills for about $3-7) The spacings you can measure from the existing holes. The depth as well. The reason I flip the door is the door handle will have to be move to one side and the hole that is left is filled with some white fill. Being turned the hole will be on the bottom and no one will be able to see the hole.

3- Install door.
4 - I have pics in the gallery

Thor


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

We use it for storge too. Space is too valuable for dirty clothes.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I use the hamper for chemical storage. We use a foldable hamper for dirty clothes. We end up hitting the laundry mat anyway because we're usually gone for at least a week.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We use the space for chemical storage for tanks and cleaning and laundry soap.

I removed the drawer from under my dinette seats and put a door on it, (see my gallery) and put laundry under the seat. To remove laundry, I can lift seat cushion.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're still using the hamper "as-is" for our family of four. Seems to work just fine for 2-3 days wortth of clothes for the whole family.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

California Jim said:


> We're still using the hamper "as-is" for our family of four. Seems to work just fine for 2-3 days wortth of clothes for the whole family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you change your clothes during those 2-3 days









That hamper wouldn't last a day for our family of 4.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man my young lad fills one by himself









Don


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We still use the net bag and usually fill a plastic basket for the kids as well. We keep at the bottom of our youngest's Bunk.

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heck, you'd fill up that bag if you were camping at a nudist colony. I'm not sure what they were thinking when they designed that.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Heck, you'd fill up that bag if you were camping at a nudist colony. I'm not sure what they were thinking when they designed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of those things that looks really attractive at a show.









We actually have used ours in addition to the collapsable hampers. I really don't need the space for anything else and it does hold a day or two worth of the young kids' clothes. Plus it's back near their bunkhouse area and the other hamper we usually keep up in the front bedroom.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Heck, you'd fill up that bag if you were camping at a nudist colony. I'm not sure what they were thinking when they designed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO









Don


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I got rid of the bag and put a chain on the door. I use it for clothes on a weekend trip - just toss them in on the floor - and use it for storage of paper goods, toilet chemicals and such on longer trips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind the door, that is a great place for the TP holder. Could not figure out where to put it. Thanks!!

Rayman


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We just use garbage bags for clothes, easy to keep out of the way on a bunk and easy to take to the washer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Man my young lad fills one by himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don

you mean the entire trailer...right not just the single drawer























thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Rayman said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > I got rid of the bag and put a chain on the door.Â I use it for clothes on a weekend trip - just toss them in on the floor - and use it for storage of paper goods, toilet chemicals and such on longer trips.Â
> ...


Ray,

If you mean you will put the TP holder on the shelf where I have mine - okay. If you mean you're going to put it on the back of the door, you may want to give that another think. Don't know about you, but my knees don't allow that door to open while I'm, uh . . . occupied with the crossword puzzle.









Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is what it looks like once the hinges are moved.










I also moved the water line back to gain more room. I am very please with this mod.










Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Now that's NICE!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Thor
Still didn't get around to do the door on the 26 yet
I like the way the lines look nice and neat

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I added 2 90 degree elbows to allow the lines to run against the wall. The only reason they cross is the length of the hoses. I did not wish to alter them.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> I added 2 90 degree elbows to allow the lines to run against the wall. The only reason they cross is the length of the hoses. I did not wish to alter them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Thor 
I'll have to look into this









Don


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I can't talk my wife into giving up the under sink hamper even though we always end up with a trash bag in the tub full of dirty clothes. 
I did shorten up the water lines but in a different way. The area under the bathroom cabnet on the 25rss is pretty big and the only thing in it is the outside shower. I moved the outside shower under the sink, oh and this also gave me access to the water lines in case of a leak. Then I bought a outside hatch (door), enlarged the opening where the shower use to be and installed the new outside storage door. Why Keystone does not use this space I do not know but it really is a useful storage compartment. Kirk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a great idea Kirk








Did you post pic of that
If not please do I would like to see that

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Heck, you'd fill up that bag if you were camping at a nudist colony. I'm not sure what they were thinking when they designed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You cracked me up with this!! I ended up with trashbags of dirty clothes when the THREE of us (me, 2 sons) went for camping at Christmas for just 4 nights! You have to wonder what these designers are thinking, sometimes!
The clothes hamper ranks right up there with the trash can dilemna in the kitchen!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[/quote]

Never mind the door, that is a great place for the TP holder. Could not figure out where to put it. Thanks!!

Rayman








[snapback]86446[/snapback]​[/quote]
I am with you on this!! I been trying to figure where in the WORLD to put a toilet paper holder, and being as I'm a woman, I need "terlet paper" every time!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Has anyone done a modification on the hamper hole.Â I was thinking that is alot of wasted space. How about changing the hindges from bottom to side, to allow larger doorÂ opening for storage?Â I need someone to help, I have only duct tape and glue.Â But I did make the support for under the silde out bed. YEA me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, kywoman!!
We need to get together, sometimes!! You'd be surprised what us women can do with duct tape and glue!! hehehe. Congrats for making the support for the bed!
Darlene action
PS: Finally figured out how to do the "quote thingy"!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> kywoman said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone done a modification on the hamper hole. I was thinking that is alot of wasted space. How about changing the hindges from bottom to side, to allow larger door opening for storage? I need someone to help, I have only duct tape and glue. But I did make the support for under the silde out bed. YEA me.
> ...


Congrats on getting the quotes under your belt. Makes it look sooooo much better...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That's a great idea Kirk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.....what Don said!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah....what Katrina said

Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah....what Thor said.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Katrina said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great idea KirkÂ
> ...





Thor said:


> Yeah....what Katrina said
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]87332[/snapback]​





nonny said:


> Yeah....what Thor said.
> [snapback]87382[/snapback]​


What they said


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


Who said anything?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just to Funny Jim
















Don


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry for the delay but I have been remodeling our office/computer room, new built-in book shelves, desk, tile floor and paint. For those interested I will post some pictures of the outside hatch under the bathroom closet. It's not much to look at but it does increase the storage. I use it to store my leveling blocks and tire chocks. Kirk


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Rayman said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut said:
> ...


Sorry for the confusion. I meant I'd put the TP holder where you have yours. Just today I removed the laundry bag and did the chain mod for the door. We need all the space we can get. Works great.









Rayman


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Just to Funny Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Don didn't say









Thor


----------

